# Protecting Tyres



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We've just had 4 new tyres put on our van- an expensive business! The old tyres were fine as far as tread was concerned, but were showing signs of perishing on the sides.The van had just passed MOT, including tyre inspection, but as we will shortly be going on a 2 month tour of France, Spain and Portugal, we decided it would be safest to replace the tyres.

The fitter told us the worst things for tyres were standing about, frost, and sunlight. We do move the van regularly when we're home, and it is kept in a shaded position at home too.

But we've been wondering whether to buy some wheel covers, or (my suggestion), couldn't we just use aluminium foil over the wheels to protect against sun when on camp sites in Spain etc, and then use bubble wrap to cover them in winter?

I've seen wheel covers online for £15 upwards each, but nobody goes into detail about what they are made of. Are they simply silver to reflect sunlight, or do they insulate as well?

Any thoughts or advice on this appreciated.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A lot of vans when in hot countries cover their wheels to reflect the sunlight off them.

cabby


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I changed my tyres in 2010 when they were 6 years old.The truck is stored on the drive and the n/side gets nearly all the sun.

Consequently the 2 n/s tyres were showing signs on the side walls perishing and cracking,the 2 o/side tyres which are always in the shade were relatively unmarked.

I bought a couple of wheel covers from the NEC show similar to >>>this one<<< and just use them on the n/side tyres.

I think if you were long term on the continent in the summer then wheel covers would be a wise investment to prevent premature damage caused by uv light,although most m/homers tend not to stop in one place for very long when abroad.


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Well the advice is to change your tyres then they are 5 years old so whether they are showing signs of perishing or not is does not seem to matter.

Did the same when I had the caravan, once the tyres got to 5 years I changed them and had not problems.

Wonder how many tyre failures there have been with tyres less than 5 years old? Would be interesting to know as wheel cover, tin foil and other devices seem a bit of an unnecessary accessory.

Cheers


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nearly all the RVs in the southern states use tyre covers. We used them and brought them back to France. At the moment on a friends boat trailer.
Although the tyres on my Hobby were probably almost 9 years old when I finally changed them due to sidewall cracks.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I cover my two 'sunnyside' tyres all year at home with some rigid plastic cut outs. 
They are from old plastic roofing sheets painted white.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I think that the men at Michelin say tyres should be replaced every 10 years !!

A more serious issue (in my view) than the very minor surface cracking on the sidewalls, (which is cosmetic as the integral tyre strength is in the ply cords which are much deeper within the tyre sidewall) is the fact that the rubber compound that the tread is made from hardens over time! 

The effect being that as the tyre gets older you get less grip. Not much of an issue for MH's as they are seldom driven at anything approaching the limit UNTILL you need to carry out an emergency stop at which point old hard tyres DONT deliver like new(er) ones will !!

Yes tyres can cost you a lot of money but the tyre is what enables you to change direction and more importantly stop!! 

The contact patch for each tyre, even for a motorhome is ONLY about the size of a CD case. So not a lot stands between you and the back of a stopped truck on a soaking wet motorway      

If you feel its important then cover them up, it certainly wont harm them will it??


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

*303 Aerospace Protectant *

For my rear mounted spare tyre I had a cover made from UV resistant boat tarpaulin material.

For the others I've used 303 Aeropsace Protectant for about 3 years with excellant results. The 16oz should be more than enough for one coat depending on tyre size, and I've put maybe 3 coats (several bottles) on in that time so I should have bought the biggest size in the first place! It produces a shine at least as good as Autoglyms Tyre Shine but with long term rubber protecting benefits. It degrades instead of your tyre, as explained in the manufacturers link below.

http://www.303products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/200/tech-facts-volume-1.cfm

Google will suggest many UK suppliers, its well recommended by me even if just used because it makes the tyres look nice!! And of course protects all the time, not just when parked up long enough to fit covers. Their website says as used by many US RV manufacturers, as well as by Disneyworld in Typhoon Lagoon etc etc.

Jason


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

If it's only the sunlight and not the heat which is the issue ( have you felt how hot your tyres are after a long fast run?), what's wrong with bin bags over your tyres when on site?


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tyre covers*

I made my own saving a fortune as we just had to replace the rear tyres due to perishing not use, arch window shape with 9" panel & kept in place with a bungee, material was blue boat cover stuff I had left over from making a cover


----------

